# What does this measurement means? Help



## perksofawallflower (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys, im no architect, but im making a house floor plan. i just dont know what this measurement means, example: 8'-13" x 7'-12"


i measured our house in meters, so how can you convert example 5 meters x 4 meters to that? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

perksofawallflower said:


> Hi guys, im no architect, but im making a house floor plan. i just dont know what this measurement means, example: 8'-13" x 7'-12"
> 
> 
> i measured our house in meters, so how can you convert example 5 meters x 4 meters to that? Thanks for any help.


' is used for feet
" for inches
8' 13" would actually mean 9' 1" ... I might be getting lost somewhere in that though, I'm not sure 
As for conversions, use an online calculator - 5 meters would be roughly 16' 4". but you will need accurate measurements (5/7th of an inch etc.)

p.s. I'm no architect either, it's just personal experience


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

perksofawallflower said:


> Hi guys, im no architect, but im making a house floor plan. i just dont know what this measurement means, example: *8'-13" x 7'-12"*
> 
> 
> i measured our house in meters, so how can you convert example 5 meters x 4 meters to that? Thanks for any help.


The previous poster is right about the ' and ", but it doesn't make sense to me. 7'12" is 8 feet, so....


----------

